# Unter X nur 75Hz - DDC abschalten?

## KirRoyal

Hallo!

Nun hab ich endlich mein superschnelles Gentoo und dann das: Der X-Server läuft nur mit max. 75Hz Wiederholfrequenz, da mein Monitor (Iiyama VM Pro 450) über DDC angibt, er könne nicht mehr - ich weiß aber, dass es bis 160Hz klappt, auch unter Windows.

Jetzt die Frage: Kann man XFree irgendwie mitteilen, dass es die DDC-Werte ignorieren soll und dafür nur die manuell eingegebenen verwendet?

----------

## proftemme

160 Hz???

 Bist du dir da sicher? (wieviel Zoll hat denn dein Monitor? Denn bei meinem 19 Zoll Samsung werden bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 nur knapp 80 Hz unterstützt)

Da würden mir ja die Augen erblinden ...  :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht hast du nur die Horizontale oder Vertikale Bildfrequnez mit der Wiederholungsfrequenz verwechselt...

Naja: Versuch mal folgendes:

starte noch mal (in der Konsole) /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config und gibt dort die exakte (musst du dann per Hand eingeben, und nicht die schon vorgegebenen Frequenzen anwählen) Frequenz an: Aus der vertikalen und horizontalen Frequenz wird automatisch die (korrekte) Wiederholungsfrequenz berechnet...

Aber he:

75 Hz sind doch super: Ab knapp 70 Hz gibt es ermüdungsfreies Arbeiten (jedenfalls bei Röhrenmonitoren) und so ab 90 Hz würde ich nicht's mehr machen: Ich bekomme dann meist Tränen...

ciao,

proftemme

----------

## tux-fan

Zumindest für Nvidia-Karten kann man Option "NoDDC" "1" in XF86Config eintragen, siehe http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86_40/1.0-2960/README.txt ( Appendix D )

----------

